# VK | Black Friday



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/17)

Please note that due to unforseen circumstances with the Belair stores revamp we will unfortunately have to close the store for black Friday (24-11-2017) however you can still get the specials at any of our other stores in Jhb, (Fourways, Honeydew and Northcliff would be your closest options) alternatively you can also order online.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/17)

​Pssst. The website black Friday specials are live!

Please add your products to the cart as you would, the applied promotions on the buy one/two get one free deals will be added automatically when selecting the products. The same applies to the LG batteries, once added to cart the price will change unless you add more than 4 which is the limit on battery purchases.

Have fun and remember if you miss out on any of the specials online they will be available in store too so get there early!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

